# Phal node culture with peat pellets, coconut water, water, sand and moss



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's the link: http://www.orchideenvermehrung.at/c...ad.pl?english/seed germination/bark/index.htm Edit: Cant get right link to work. If you go to above website select node culture, node culture in soil, and then Phalaenopsis node culture you will find the right article. I'm going to try this tomorrow. I have one question though: Is coconut juice in a can the same as coconut water? The ingredients are juice/water from a young coconut, coconut pulp, water, and sugar. I can't remember, what is it about coconut water that makes it good for orchid propagation. Another question: The nodes you use, do the bracts have to be fresh and not browned? I have some phals that the bracts stay green and fresh and other phals that the bracts shrivel as the spike grows. What ones would you use for tissue culture? Ok, I guess that was more than one question... Thanks, and I hope you find this interesting!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2012)

I wouldn't try the soil culture as it usually ends up in rotten spike pieces. Very low success rate. Appart from the high humidity u need good ventilation. If you have the appropriate set up, then go for it. 

As far as the nodes themselves are concerned, I would choose the ones that the node itself is alive and not bother on the bract's appearance. The bract should be removed, so it will not be a critirion. It would be better to check what the "eye" 's condition is.

If your temps allow it, why not use a keiki paste? 

Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

I may order some keiki paste but this method is cheaper than keiki paste. I'm not trying the soil node culture method, I'm trying the one with peat pellets.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmm, I think you may have better results with keiki paste. However, I have heard of nodes being left on sphag moss and it growing into a keiki.


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2012)

I've heard of people being succesfull with the mentioned method as well. Haven't ever tried it though.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2012)

standard coconut water wouldn't be what's in a can, if the can has sugar in it. if you buy a coconut and crack it open, I think that's what they call coconut milk and also this would be the 'water'

the coconut water may be cheaper than the keiki paste, but the paste stays put, you can store it somewhere for longer time than you could store coconut water (unless you freeze it), and then when the water goes bad you would have to buy more (remember to add repeated trips to the grocery store or the electricity to freeze the coconut juice into your estimated costs between 'water' and keiki paste

but, if you just want to try something, then you don't have to justify the cost (unless something ends up being really crazy expensive)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 19, 2012)

I did this today with four nodes from a miniature, pink, noid phal. I used about 1 part coconut water and 2 parts distilled water and expanded the pellets. I stuck the pieces in and cut the bottoms, where it stuck in the peat pellet, slanted. I put them in a tupperwear container with the lid cracked and I may mist with coconut water once in a while. I'll let you guys know if it works or not.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2012)

could you post photos please ?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's some pictures. Nothing has happened, yet.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovely!!!!

I wish you great luck  and keep us updated please


----------

